# Stupid Question



## evan171112 (Jun 29, 2011)

I just recently upgraded to a 15 ft boat with a 9.9 Johnson on the back and was hoping to get out and target some cats on the ohio river in the next couple of weeks. Was wanting a little input......Never been on the Ohio River should my boat be okay down there with all the big boys provided I stay out the way? 

Also, do I need a KY fishing license? I noticed on a website it appears that KY actually owns the river and very little is divided to the Ohio portion. Thanks for all the help, and let me know if anyone is looking to catch some blues soon, wouldnt mind a fishing partner!

Thanks,
Evan


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

evan171112 said:


> I just recently upgraded to a 15 ft boat with a 9.9 Johnson on the back and was hoping to get out and target some cats on the ohio river in the next couple of weeks. Was wanting a little input......*Never been on the Ohio River should my boat be okay down there with all the big boys provided I stay out the way?*
> 
> Also, do I need a KY fishing license? I noticed on a website it appears that KY actually owns the river and very little is divided to the Ohio portion. Thanks for all the help, and let me know if anyone is looking to catch some blues soon, wouldnt mind a fishing partner!
> 
> ...


----------



## evan171112 (Jun 29, 2011)

I dont know any of those locations you are speaking of as I have never been down there. But I do have a bow mounted trolling motor for back up along with oars. 

I am just looking to target some blues so I wouldnt even know where to begin, but you have to start somewhere. So with my new boat I thought I may give it a try this year. I live in Dayton Ohio and dont even know where boat ramps are I just hear about all the great catfishing that goes on down there and am tired of missing out. 

Also, any knowledge on the fishing license?

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

If you are coming from Dayton your best bet might be the public access in downtown Cincinnati. Its located directly behind the reds stadium. It used to be free but I believe they charge a small fee now. I used to put a 18ft tracker bass boat in there for years. As long as the water is below 31ft you should be ok. Some guys fish much higher but in your size boat and new to the river I would say this is a safe level to fish at. All kinds of cats in the downtown cincy area. Good luck and be careful!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Very doable,,, with some caveats. 

Watch the weather!! 
Know what the forecast is and don't play around. Even just wind can get you in trouble.

Watch the river flow forecast. 

Watch for the barges! I am always amazed at how something so large and so noisy can sneak right up on me. 
Other than just getting creamed, you have to watch about being capsized. I keep a float on my anchor rope and just untie from the anchor when a large barge wake is approaching.

Wear your PFD, don't just have one, wear it!

Be aware of your balance, small boats can be tippy especially in "live" water. (IE: two guys leaning over the same side trying to land a 40lber on a choppy day) 
And do not overload the boat! Seems like common sense, but I see it all the time. 

Understand that you will be a small, low profile, floating object. Very easy for others to overlook, especially that guy in the big Cruiser that started the cocktail hour at 10 am. Or when a fog rolls in.

Yes you may have the right of way, and I am sure that will comfort your wife's lawyer when she sues for wrongful death, but it will not do you much good as the twin screws blend you into chum.

And that brings up another good point. Even if you only "intend" to be out during daylight hours,, have fully functional navigation lights. 

Always fish upstream from your launch point. The maintenance on small motors is often neglected,, even just a crack in your primer bulb can make motoring upstream tough and it is a heck of a lot easier to steer with a paddle than it is to try and push a boat against the current.

As DOBOY said, I would be leery of getting too close to the dams in a boat that small. 
The current changes and boils there are unpredictable and could flip a boat of that size long before you could scream "S-it happens". 


All that scary stuff said, Just take it seriously, Know your craft, your skills/limitations, water, and weather,, keep a clear head and stay aware of,,, everything,, and you will do fine with that combo.


----------



## evan171112 (Jun 29, 2011)

I appreciate all the insight anyone know about the fishing license? I obviously have an ohio license but didn't know if I needed a ky as well for the Ohio River?

Also, if anyone fishes from a boat down there I would love to join you before I take my own. Just to get the lay of the land and get my bearings. Will help w gas, bait, whatever.

Thanks again and if anyone wants help targeting cats in the Dayton area I have no problems returning the favor. Know a couple honey holes that produce okay sizes and great numbers!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Section 6. Ohio River. (1) Pursuant to a reciprocal agreement, Ohio and Kentucky shall recognize the sport fishing license and appropriate stamps of Ohio and Kentucky on the main stem and from the banks of the Ohio River, excluding embayments and tributaries where the Ohio River forms the state boundary.

(2) A licensee&#8217;s and permittee&#8217;s issuing state&#8217;s administrative regulations shall apply to the licensee and permittee, except the administrative regulations of the state where sport fishing is occurring apply if the licensee is fishing from the bank.

(3) Commercial fishing and musseling are not permitted on Ohio&#8217;s portion of the river.

(4) Wildlife enforcement officials of either state shall have the right to inspect the license, harvest limits, creel limits and equipment of a person on the Ohio River subject to the laws of either state.

(5) An embayment and a tributary are delineated by a straight line between opposite points where the embayment or tributary connects with the main body of the Ohio River.


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

I sold my Bass Tracker last year so I didnt have the chance to get out on the river in 2011... I did however have mutiple succesful trips on the Ohio in prior years. I am currently saving up for a bigger boat... so I cant take you on mine but if you are looking for someone to show you the ropes I would be happy to join you for a trip. I know the downtown Cincinnati section of river very well. Let me know what you think. Tryingtofish!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Evan, when fishingthe mainstem of the Ohio, an Ohio License is fine, you are just bound to present Ohio laws like only using 2 rods, most of the cat guys buy a Ky license for 1 reason, so they can use unlimited rods. either way is fine, and the Ohio license is only good on the mainstem, if you decide to go up a Ky Trib, you need a KY License. This is pretty heavily enforced around Cinci. 

Yup the "Public Landing" right downtown has been closed for most of the winter now so a safer bet is Tanners Creek near Lawrenceburg, again, you can launch in the creek but to fish it, you need a Ind. license, or go upstream about 2 miles and then your ohio license will work fine. This is another reason we buy a Ky license so we can fish along Indiana with the Ky reciprocal agreement, just like Ohio. 

Evan, call me, I might go down to the river on Sunday, just not sure yet, you got my number. If I go, your welcome to tag along and see how and what we do so youll have abetter plan when you go by yourself in your boat. 

Salmonid


----------



## mr.whiskers (Jul 19, 2009)

I was out on it last year in a 15' runabout with a 4 hp motor n had no problems


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I fished the big O. for years with a 14' jon boat and a 9.9hp. But only if it was 30' or less at Cincy. Stayed out of the fast water below the dams.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

evan171112 said:


> I just recently upgraded to a 15 ft boat with a 9.9 Johnson on the back and was hoping to get out and target some cats on the ohio river in the next couple of weeks. Was wanting a little input......Never been on the Ohio River should my boat be okay down there with all the big boys provided I stay out the way?
> 
> Also, do I need a KY fishing license? I noticed on a website it appears that KY actually owns the river and very little is divided to the Ohio portion. Thanks for all the help, and let me know if anyone is looking to catch some blues soon, wouldnt mind a fishing partner!
> 
> ...



I always hear people say there's no such thing as a stupid question, because someone may be wondering the same thing. In this case, that someone was me. Lol. I bought a 14' modified v jon boat with a 7.5hp motor and I plan on getting out on the ohio for some catfishing as well. I have fished the ohio river from the bank quite a bit, and I have seen small boats tackle the river before. My only concern was the waves made from the heavy barge traffic. One tip a friend gave me was to carry a knife and attach a buoy to your anchor rope....so if a barge comes it and makes waves you don't feel comfortable in you can cut your anchor rope and go back and get it later. This will prevent the anchor from pulling your boat under when the waves get tough. He also suggested taping a glostik to the anchor buoy when night fishing. Other than that, carry a fair amount of gas along with you, and travel upstream as previously mentioned. 

Good luck and be safe. If you don't mind leave me a few of those cats. Lol


----------

